# Server updates + backups today



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's all pretend that I posted this three hours ago when I took the site down. 

I did a bunch of software patches, OS updates and a full backup of the kernel/etc today, which is why the site was out for a bit.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 22, 2006)

!

It must be done, though. 

Thanks as always, oh fearless leader!


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest, I didn't think it'd take that long.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 22, 2006)

i was going through withdrawls.... but its all good now. no more shakes


----------



## rogue (Sep 22, 2006)

yeh i was in shock


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 22, 2006)

The site won't work for me in Firefox. I have to use IE to see anything at the moment.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> The site won't work for me in Firefox. I have to use IE to see anything at the moment.



Gotta be something with your setup, it's working fine in FF.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 22, 2006)

It said " go to the main domain " when it was out...


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

So the site wasn't working when the site was down?  Imagine that! You get that message if you go to the root IP address instead of sevenstring.org.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm still farting around with stuff btw, so it'll be up/down a bit through the afternoon.


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks allmightyadminishredderychris!


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> So the site wasn't working when the site was down?  Imagine that! You get that message if you go to the root IP address instead of sevenstring.org.



I get that message when I enter the address, and I use Firefox.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still getting it with Firefox. It's my start-up page, sevenstring.org

There's the sevenstring.org Graphic, then:

Sevenstring.org - Virtual Server

There is nothing to see here. Go to the main domain instead.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 23, 2006)

Fortunately I have something called a 'girlfriend' for when the site goes down like that. 

Barring that - X Box. 





BTW - Dave... shut the fuck up.


----------



## Scott (Sep 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fortunately I have something called a 'girlfriend' for when the site goes down like that.
> 
> Barring that - X Box.




Reminds me of my prom night. 

Girlfriend, and xbox. Actually, it was xbox, then girlfriend. I pwn'd at halo 2, so I had to wake her up for my victory lap 

Good times those were...


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Yeah, I'm still getting it with Firefox. It's my start-up page, sevenstring.org
> 
> There's the sevenstring.org Graphic, then:
> 
> ...



What are your proxy settings?


----------



## nikt (Sep 23, 2006)

chris I've got problem with typing

if I use quick replay box there is nothing wrong but if I'm trying to write something pressing the "New replay" button I can't write anything,I must write my messege in Office Word and than pastate it into the blank "new replay" page. this is just horrible and is taking lot of time

any idea why is that

I'm using opera


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2006)

nikt said:


> chris I've got problem with typing
> 
> if I use quick replay box there is nothing wrong but if I'm trying to write something pressing the "New replay" button I can't write anything,I must write my messege in Office Word and than pastate it into the blank "new replay" page. this is just horrible and is taking lot of time
> 
> ...



Hm, I have no idea, I don't use Opera. I know Drew does and he doesn't have the problem though.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> What are your proxy settings?



Ok Chris, I got mine fixed. I went tools>>clear private data>>>and checked browsing history, cache, authenticated sessions, saved form info, and cookies.
I don't know which one worked, but it worked.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm working on the server right now (again) trying to fix a memory leak, so site will be up/down a bit for the next hour.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a feeling it'd be that, garcia. 

Chris, I don't use Opera at work and I haven't gotten a chance to check the site at home yet (I'mw riting this from my parents' place, and they use IE too), but tonight I'll give it a once-over. 

Nikt, I HAVE previously had it freeze on me every now and then at the "replying" phase - try hitting "go advanced" and then reply that way if it pauses.


----------



## nikt (Sep 24, 2006)

testing,testing,testing

bit better but still slow as hell. at least I can see what I'm writing

thanks buddy


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2006)

nikt said:


> testing,testing,testing
> 
> bit better but still slow as hell. at least I can see what I'm writing
> 
> thanks buddy



I don't know what to tell you about the slowness. It's hauling ass for me, and I'm on a shitty shared hotel connection.



Server Stats said:


> Server Loads: 0.10 0.09 : 0.10



That's super low. If it's slow for you, it's your connection, your browser, or your computer. To be quite honest, if something's off in Opera, it's going to stay that way. I don't have the time or the ambition to tune the site for every non-standard browser out there. Use Maxthon.


----------



## nikt (Sep 24, 2006)

the new page is opening fast but when I'm writing something the refresh of what I've jsut typed is horrible, like I'm writing whole post, nad after 30sec-1min he's starting to showing what I've wrote in the message box... and I'm saying about showing before I'm pressing the "submit replay" button

now I've checked in th IE and all is OK so that's for sure something with the OPERA. I will try to update it and check again

thanks again for help


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2006)

20 minutes in with Opera, and nothing seems amis. What version are you running? 9.01 here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 24, 2006)

Alll ya'll got fucked up firefoxes. ive been using FF Since the dawn of this site and its STILL working fine ;D


----------



## Drew (Sep 25, 2006)

Firefox blows little children, sir.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Firefox blows little children, sir.



errrr...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Firefox blows little children, sir.




And drew's admission of a 'firefox' tattoo comes to light


----------



## Drew (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## nikt (Sep 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> 20 minutes in with Opera, and nothing seems amis. What version are you running? 9.01 here.



8.01

I'm going to update it now


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah the new version rocks your cock, it makes firefox look like some dog shit on the ground.


----------



## nikt (Sep 26, 2006)

testing,testing

yep, all problems gone,and whole browser is much muuuuuch faster

THX a lot guys


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 3, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THE PATCH LIBRARY? IS IT EVER GONNA COME BACK?


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

It will, yeah. I have to secure up the code for it first. The stuff that was in there, unfortunately, is gone though.


----------

